# A Wild Writer Appeared!



## Evocraft RPG (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi, Everyone,


My name is Scott, and I'm a game designer, writer, and inter-dimensional traveller (maybe I am? How would you know?) Like a lot of creative folks, I'm curious about everything. I like thinking deeply about the universe and finding solutions for problems. I love tabletop gaming, role-playing, video gaming, reading and fried okra.


I could go on about the story of my life, but for now I'll just say hi!


----------



## PiP (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi Evo and welcome to WF  Game designer, eh? I bet that is an interesting job!


----------



## KellInkston (Nov 27, 2015)

Welcome fellow void-walker. I expect you will find what you're looking for in this space.


----------



## Evocraft RPG (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks, all!


----------



## inkwellness (Nov 27, 2015)

Welcome Evocraft. I too am a lover of fried okra. Good times.


----------



## Evocraft RPG (Nov 27, 2015)

It's the best vegetable!!!


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Nov 27, 2015)

Welcome Evocrarft Rpg! 

I'm Daniel. Nice to meet you. We have a great community on here! Be sure to check out the writing contests, monthly, that we have on here. Also, it may be worth your while to look at the Mentor Directory. 

Have a good one!


----------



## escorial (Nov 28, 2015)

View attachment 10716


----------



## Evocraft RPG (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks, guys!!


----------



## Aquilo (Nov 28, 2015)

Good to meet you. Scott!! Love the sense of humour!


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Nov 28, 2015)

You had me right up until you said you liked fried okra. LOL

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Evocraft RPG (Nov 29, 2015)

Nice to meet you all


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 29, 2015)

Welcome Evo... umm I hate okra... seriously hate it.. but I loved your intro! Maybe I will give okra another try..


----------



## Doc Martin (Nov 29, 2015)

In the deep USA south, we call okra, okrie. Fried with a corn meal breading it is so good.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Hairball (Nov 29, 2015)

Evocraft RPG said:


> Hi, Everyone,
> 
> 
> My name is Scott, and I'm a game designer, writer, and inter-dimensional traveller (maybe I am? How would you know?) Like a lot of creative folks, I'm curious about everything. I like thinking deeply about the universe and finding solutions for problems. I love tabletop gaming, role-playing, video gaming, reading and fried okra.
> ...



Hi! I'm the Crazy Cat Lady here. Welcome and I do love fried okra too! Good to see you.


----------

